# In need



## El Diablo (Jul 22, 2006)

In need of a sig and ava combo. Anyone kind enough to help me out?

Gotta be cool and colourful. kthxbi.


----------



## dice (Jul 22, 2006)

uhhm nevermind about this post...


----------



## El Diablo (Jul 22, 2006)

You postcountwhore


----------



## dice (Jul 22, 2006)

lol I didn't do it on purpose! - I replied to the wrong topic


----------



## El Diablo (Jul 22, 2006)

>_>


----------



## Triforce (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## ShadowXP (Jul 22, 2006)

Isn't this like the 69th time you've asked for one?


----------



## TPi (Jul 22, 2006)

QUOTE(Triforce @ Jul 22 2006 said:


>



Yes, use these.


----------



## tshum86 (Jul 22, 2006)

QUOTE(Triforce @ Jul 22 2006 said:


>




Wow, how do u make that? Can you teach me?


----------



## El Diablo (Jul 22, 2006)

Cool thanks triforce.


----------



## AshuraZro (Jul 22, 2006)

It appears Triforce has come up with a very nice pair. Use them!

I, myself, could not help it and had to have a little bit of fun with a comment I recently made about how crash looks now.






EDIT: I said myself twice in the same sentence. That's just wrong.


----------



## El Diablo (Jul 22, 2006)




----------

